# Painful Nail-Cutting



## mlsharp (Nov 18, 2009)

My GSD of ten years has recently picked up the habit of screaming (yes, screaming) when I cut his nails. As the nails get longer, this is becoming more of a problem. I've tried treats, I've tried distraction, he even has three sets of clippers now in case one of them is the problem. Apparently they all are. Strange thing is, for the last nine years he was helpful and silent as a lamb. 

Is there any condition that can cause increased sensitivity in the quick? Should he see a vet?

Thanks a million!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I suspect that you hit the quick recently and he's learning the screaming makes you stop. I highly recommend switching to a grinder as you can tell if you are getting too close to the quick as the dog will tell you it's starting to get painful and you can stop.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

How do you trim them? Do the quicks bleed? The scissor type trimmers and the guillotine type ones can cause a pinch as you cut, even if the quick is not touched. Also, the more often you trim, the farther back the quick stays. So the longer the nails get and the less often you trim, the more likely it is that you will quick the dog and/or cause pain. 

I use this timmer and even when I quick my dogs they don't whine or flinch. Once I quicked Nikon on several nails and didn't realize it. I came out of the shower later and found blood smeared and spatterd on every square foot of my off-white carpet!!


----------



## RadarsShadow (Nov 16, 2009)

I agree with an above post about grinding. I'm a dog groomer and I've noticed that most of the time if a dog dosn't like them being cut I can normally get them to calm down for the grinding. Say away from the petie paws. You can get a Dremel at wal-mart in the hardware area for about $20.00. They sale the same one was PetSmart for $50.00.


----------



## cooperskin (Jul 22, 2009)

Cooper's nails stay fairly trimmed by going on walks - but the little ones up higher on the front legs are like needles. Last time we trimmed them we only toook about 1/16" of an inch off and the one still bled. Any tips on knowing how far to trim without getting the quick?


----------



## mlsharp (Nov 18, 2009)

Thnaks guys!! I think you're right, I will have to try the dremmel. Anything to get him to stop yelling! It goes right through me every time!!
Cooperskin, I find the longer the nails get, the closer the quick gets... so I think it changes. Too bad German Shepherds don't have clear nails.


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

I use a dremmel and love it. So much easier! New puppy (well she's 6 months) just laid on the table and was ready for her manicure! lol Dremmel is really the way to go. Just make sure to use the right sanding barrel and not a polisher lol


----------



## Katerlena (May 30, 2008)

Thats so funny my guy has been screaming this past year too (and thats before I even go near his paws) and I have never ever cut his quick. (Before was able to distract him with goodies now he can't be bothered and was thinking he just decided to become a drama queen - But maybe it has to do something with age and arthritis??)

Have never tried a grinder does it take long and are there any cons/danger to it?


----------

